# Female Wolf Cichlid



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

Quick video of one of my female wolfs.


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

sorry trying to embed the video


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

[youtube][/youtube]


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

Beautiful fish Marcus and I mean all of them. How many tanks do you have?


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

Pseudeotropheus BB said:


> Beautiful fish Marcus and I mean all of them. How many tanks do you have?


Thank you very much....I have 18 tanks right now ;p Its such a great hobby...but just way to many species to keep lol.


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

Eureka! LOL!


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Marconi,

How does she do with the African cichlids? Do you plan to move her once she gets bigger? Do the males have that yellow coloration?

Thank you for sharing; that is a great video.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

mlancaster said:


> Hi Marconi,
> 
> How does she do with the African cichlids? Do you plan to move her once she gets bigger? Do the males have that yellow coloration?
> 
> ...


Hi Matt,

shes currently in my 120 gallon community tank with a mix of everything including africans. Wolf Cichlids (dovii) are probably the most aggressive cichlid species and the males get huge! Wolf cichlids long term aren't compatible with anything...a lone female might be ok as long as she isn't the most dominate species in the tank. Males are blue...video of my 17 inch male below...you'll see why they are meant to be alone


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Your male looks quite intimidating. The female with the Africans is a real stunner. I don't know much about dovi. What's the minimum tank size for a lone male?


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Your male looks quite intimidating. The female with the Africans is a real stunner. I don't know much about dovi. What's the minimum tank size for a lone male?


My male is the meanest cichlid I've ever come across (Hemichromis Fasciatus are also insane). The female I keep with him lots of hiding spots that he can't get his big head into lol. I've kept my male in a 135 for 5 years but he's do for an upgrade. Minimum tank size I've figured out is a 180 because large males have no problem exceeding 18 inches.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Good stuff. Thanks.


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

She is a stunner mate :thumb:


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

simon m said:


> She is a stunner mate :thumb:


Thank you Sir


----------

